# David Silversides: A Biblical Assessment of Halloween



## JH (Oct 15, 2022)

Good evening brethren,

I just finished listening recently to a sermon from our beloved who has gone to be with the Lord, and I thought I'd share it. If you have 40 minutes, it is well worth your time. Blessings to all






Halloween


Rev David Silversides | Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian




www.sermonaudio.com

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 16, 2022)

Excellent. Learn not the way of the heathen. Give no heed to commandments of men that turn from the truth.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

